# turbo setup pre install check



## koroshiya (Dec 28, 2002)

OK peeps this is what i have so far and what i still have to do.

PAYED FOR
BOV--------------25.00
2" coupler -------------29.00
TD04 Turbo ------------262.00
Gauges ----------------48.00
Injectors ---------------96.00
Boost Controller --------45.00
Exhaust Kit -------------227.00
Motor Mounts -----------45.00
FMIC -------------------172.00 
3" Flex Pipe -------------44.00
ECU -------------------600.00
Oil Pressure Adapter -----33.00
Weld Els ----------------36.00
Orings/plugs ------------56.00
240SX MAF -------------40.00
intercooler pipes ---------65.00
SUB TOTAL-------------1873.00
STILL NEED:
Manifold Welding --------possibly free
Exhaust/DP Welding -----100.00+- (local mufflewr shop)
Oil Lines ----------------free
Coolant Lines -----------free
AutoHobby shop fees ----40.00(military base)

I have to manufacture a adapter plate to make my T3 (8 psi) wastegate actuator fit my mistu turbo (free). Then just bolting it all up and boosting. Other than that i have everything i need sitting on the floor in my computer room. As soon as i get my ECU back i will install the Injectors and MAF for a week, then the car goes to the muffler shop for the exhaust. After that i take it to the autohobby shop on base and install the intercooler, gauges and motor mounts. once everything is together i am going back to the muffler shop and bolting up the turbo completely and having the downpipe welded together for a good fit, after that i'm boosting. I am planning on about a month of driving it around to make sure everything works, then i'm going to dyno it. 

Can anyone think of anything i am missing or forgot? Besides the various nuts and bolts i need.



Dave


----------



## silvernismo (Jun 27, 2004)

dont weld the down pipe and make sure you have a flex sextion between the dp and where the cat goes (even if you dont have one)


----------

